# Python/water changer or bucket method



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Its been about one year of having a python.










Despite the ease of use, I found a few complication with the plumbing in my house. The pressure causes leaks in the pipes in the house. This is probably not a problem of the python just a problem with my house. After fixing the complications, I found the bucket method to still be the best method for water changes. I don't know if its psychological because of the hassle of fixing leaky pipes from the pressure, etc or if I really do prefer the bucket method.










Complications I found with the python was it was annoying to have to roll up and unroll every time to use, leaks in my house from the pressure, the feeling I was wasting a lot of water. What was good was once working and plugged in it was simple to use. I assume the pros and con's of the bucket method is generally known. I've switched back to using buckets now but I would like to know what method everyone use so I can understand my own bias.

Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I use the Python but I have an Aqueon sink attachment. 
I don't use the sink attachment to get water out just to put water in. I just drain it without wasting water.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*python*

i used both methods pail and python and I had a aquean ..
the pail was easier just in the way u empty ,empty and replace water ...no waste of water but lots of manual strength needed

the aquean I used and liked till I was given a python , I found the material the hose was made from to be too bulky and would not flex or role up properly I also broke several of the adaptors to the sink ,thank goodness I purchased from petsmart and they warranty every time ..

the python I preferred and would recc to anyone ...
both units don't attach to sink tap properly most times I ended up putting a towel over top to keep the water spray to a minium
as for hose leaking after use I always raised the level about my head and started to role up making my way to sink and then disconnecting hose 
again the python hose was more maneageable

just my opinion 
cheers


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I tried using the python only to fill up my tanks too, until i found it strange to use it for only filling. 

I was referring to the leaking in my house's pipes due to the build up of pressure. Personally I don't find using buckets to use too much strength but I suppose that's subjective to each person's physique. 

Lol I guess I'm alone on the bucket method.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*python*

never had a problem with pipe pressure build up or leaking


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

Get yourself a pump and get the proper attachment for it to attach to your Python. Place the pump in the tank and pump the water to your sink. This is what I do. It saves water, doesn't add pressure to your pipes (all though I've never had this problem either) and depending on the size of your pump and tank, you can drain the tank fast.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I prefer the bucket method. I'm not looking for help just wondering what other ppl use. 

It sounds so far most ppl refer using a water changer


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I Think it sorta depends on your set up and your placement of tanks. 

For example, I like the idea of filling with the water changer. I also have a hard time using the water changer to draw water out of tanks, so much water needed! However I have a three tank shelf setup, and I need to use it for the bottom, but more for time issue. 

On a single small tank I find I can go either With buckets or system.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use the Python and would never use buckets again. I start the draining of the tank with the Python hooked to the tap once the hose is filled with water I disconnect the hose and put the hose to the floor drain and gravity does the rest. As for back pressure on your house pipes, those pipes must be very old and in bad shape, because there is no more pressure on the pipes when using a Python than there is when the taps are turned off, the pressure is still on the pipes.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah I assume the pipes are old and that isn't the fault of the python.

I still prefer the bucket method because i feel it allows me better control and stronger suction. 

I used to have three tanks and they're all in different locations. I did get a longer hose but didn't reach all the tanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't use either. I have a dedicated fill line, coming from a set of taps I assembled, with the cold water passing through a caarbon filter which removes most of the chlorine, that has a gooseneck terminating in a tee. I have various diameter drain hoses to drain tanks quickly; I can do fills and drains at the same time. Tanks are all near the floor drain.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

That seems pretty awesome and intense. I would probably do a system like that in the future for no other reason than to show off. Haha


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is perfect for me because I am lazy. I can fill very quickly with the tee since it sends the water sideways. Large diameter hoses drain faster than small diameter. It would be even more important if I had large tanks. A hobby isn't supposed to be work. The less time wasted on mundane tasks increases the enjoyment, in my view.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Python all the way. With 42 freshwater tanks and 8 saltwater there is no way I would want to do the bucket brigade again.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Haha. Bucket brigade!


----------



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

I had the same experience with the python. The wasting of water when removing water definitely killed it for me.

I also switched to using a low end water pump, works great.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

darkangel66n said:


> Python all the way. With 42 freshwater tanks and 8 saltwater there is no way I would want to do the bucket brigade again.


50 tanks? That's amazing and would be crazy amounts of work if you didn't have a water changer! I'm lucky I only have 3 tanks running at the moment.

lol Made me think those who use bucket systems are bucketeers and those who use the pythons are hosers... I know... Bad joke.


----------

